# What happens after surgery?



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

I have recently been under the care of a nuclear medicine consultant in preparation for RAI (referred to him by my endo and he then said I could stay under his care and didn't need to go back to my endo), however my treatment plan has now changed to surgery (probably total thyroidectomy). This is due to me having a large goiter and eye problems and my doc is worried that my problems will be exacerbated by RAI.

So I am waiting for an appointment with a surgeon and suddenly find myself without a doctor as it is no longer necessary for me to be looked after by nuclear medicine if I am not having the RAI. I suppose I have to go back to my original endocrinologist which is a shame as I have preferred dealing with the nuclear med guy. I feel a little unsettled suddenly as felt like I had someone looking out for me and now feel a bit like I have been thrown out on my own!

But anyway I will see the surgeon and figure out who I will see then. So in the meantime I have questions and not sure who to ask about them! The most general one is what happens after surgery? As in immediately after? Do I go onto medication, have blood tests etc? And how soon?

My husband and I would like to start a family, how soon after surgery can this happen? Or does it depend on how long it takes to regulate? I have no idea how long this will be, I know it can vary hugely from person to person but is it likely to be 3 months, 6 months, 1 year?

When (if) we do get pregnant will I be classed as a high risk pregnancy? I found some pretty scary research which showed an increased risk of adverse outcomes in pregnancies of total thyroidectomy patients.

Thanks in advance for any advice, I have things whizzing round my head so tons of questions and nobody to ask about them for at least a few days.

Also if anyone has any tips of questions to ask a surgeon then that would be great also - I want to ask how soon I can travel and also how often he does this type of operation. He comes with a glowing recommendation from my dr but that could be because they are friends - I want to make sure I give him a bit of a grilling myself.

Thanks and sorry for the rambling, feeling a bit confused after this sudden change in plans!


----------



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

Not sure why the word 'glow' has been replaced by that scary looking skull symbol, that should have said 'glowing' but it looks quite the opposite!


----------



## dibdab (Jul 3, 2013)

Arghhh it has done it again - should say G L O W !!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You have Graves, yes?

Usually in those situations, you wait a few days to start medication. Post op, your thyroid "dumps" a lot of hormones into your system and they often wait for things to "settle down" before you start the meds.

Usually once you start meds, you need blood work every six weeks until you are optimized.

I can't speak extensively on the baby making stuff, ask I've spent my whole life avoiding it  but your hormones do get a little wacky after surgery. I would assume you'd want to get to that point where you are optimized in order to minimize complications. That process if different for everyone. Some people get the right dose and the right medication right off the bat...for others, it can take months.


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

I can't help you with the family planning since my children are grown, but I can answer any questions you may have about surgery and the recovery. My TT was July 16th and my surgeon started me on Levothyroxine (thyroid replacement hormone) on day 5. I will see my endo four weeks post-surgery and have blood drawn two days before that so we can review it. At the visit with him on August 15th he'll tell me how often he wants to check my levels but I'm guessing it will be either 4 weeks or 6 weeks.

Good luck.
Sue


----------

